# NetBeans IDE Version 3.5.1 mit dem Javadoc anbinden ?!



## serialobj (25. Jan 2004)

Hallo,   
*wie kann ich NetBeans IDE in der Version 3.5.1 mit den Javadoc HTML Seiten anbinden?*
Soll etwa Javadoc im gleichen Verzeichnis wie NetBeans liegen oder? Manchmal bekomme ich "Javadoc is not available" statt Erklärung für einige Funktionalitäten der Klassenmethoden. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## serialobj (25. Jan 2004)

Jetzt habe ich mich auch registriert ...


----------



## BRT006 (9. Feb 2004)

Unter Tools->Javadoc Manager kannst du dir verschiedene Javadocs einmounten.


----------

